# IVF - OHSS



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

I started getting OHSS last Wednesday with it getting very bad Saturday/Sunday. Am now getting better, drinking 6 ltrs water a daT.
Tummy in going down and the pain is no where near as bad as it was, but when can I expect to get back to 'normal'  I want to wear something other than joggers at some point this year!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you are pregnant then the OHSS will go on for longer than ususal. If not pregnant this cycle then should go down within one week of af.

Ruth


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Ruth

I tested + this morning, my tummy already looks as if i am 4 months gone, so I can expect it to go on for a while then? I can hardly walk around it hurts so.

How much water do you think I should be drinking a day. ANything else I could be doing to help it go?

Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Congrats!!
As long as you are drinking about 3-4 litres, your fine.
Take it easy and just give your body the time it needs to adjust to all those hormones going round your body.

Ruth


----------

